# My old project car



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

found a few snaps of me old 33


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i want it . . . .


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

built from scratch for £*****************'s:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

One of my favourite GTR's!


----------



## skyline andy (Dec 30, 2006)

sweet motor dude not breaking this fine example are you ?


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

My son still has a poster of the last pic (or very close to it) up on the wall of his bedroom :thumbsup: ..... I think it came free with an old Jap Performance Mag many moons ago.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

G40tee said:


> i want it . . . .


dont be greedy ! lol you already have one nice looking R33 GTR


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

whats this cost you then dave

if you dont mind me asking?

i bet everyone would like to know

nice car


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

agent-x said:


> whats this cost you then dave
> 
> if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> ...


i never really wanted to add it all up, The engine/gearbox build was 44kuke:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

errrmmm

thats alot

spec list by any chance ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

agent-x said:


> errrmmm
> 
> thats alot
> 
> spec list by any chance ?


search for davew's car 2007 spec and davew's 2008 spec in the projects section:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Now that's a proper turbo 
But why oh why the pink mate ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Boydie.NI said:


> Now that's a proper turbo
> But why oh why the pink mate ?


It was suppose to be purple LOL! Do-Luck liked the colour so much they started using it on their factory cars:smokin:


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

nice plug cover


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Boydie.NI said:


> Now that's a proper turbo
> But why oh why the pink mate ?


its not too bad lol , its more like CHEWITS sweets in those pinky purple colour :chuckle:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice to see this car appeared just in japanese performance magazine, voted best for being the most perfect modded example. And that was before i put the OS Giken set up in


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

sweet dave...

where is the car now?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

slacker said:


> sweet dave...
> 
> where is the car now?


west coast of scotland:bawling::bawling:


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Very nice dave.
thanks
[email protected]


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Anyone interested in owning this car then pm me. Serious buyers only as it isnt cheap, though i still believe this car is the best on the market. I invested around £100,000 into this baby during my ownership.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

davew said:


> west coast of scotland:bawling::bawling:


Dave i thought it was on the Blackpool beachfront? or was it sold again.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Its comng back onto the market. RB has maintained it fully since i parted with it originally and can confirm its as sweet now as it was then.:bowdown1:


----------



## ericskyline (Nov 16, 2007)

hi i seen this last week in aberdeen


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

This car is now in our workshops being prepared for sale:wavey:


----------

